# Independent Toyota Distributor Gets XM



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Gulf States Toyota, one of the nation's top Toyota distributors, will offer XM Satellite Radio as a dealer-installed option on all vehicles sold at its 141 dealerships beginning July 17.

Gulf States is one of two independent Toyota distributors with exclusive rights to distribute Toyota vehicles in a five-state region: Texas, Oklahoma, Arkansas, Louisiana and Mississippi.

In November, General Motors rolled out factory-installed Delphi-Delco XM radios in Cadillac Deville and Seville models, and will expand the service to 25 more models this year. Isuzu offers XM radios to buyers of its Axiom and Rodeo models, and XM will be available as an option this coming fall on six Infiniti and Nissan 2003 models as well a future Audi and Volkswagen models.

XM radios also are available at major electronics retailers nationwide.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

